
Visual Lambda Calculus [pdf] - InInteraction
http://bntr.planet.ee/lambda/work/visual_lambda.pdf
======
InInteraction
Code: [https://code.google.com/archive/p/visual-
lambda/](https://code.google.com/archive/p/visual-lambda/)

